# Type least likely to be a character



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

@Tula13 the thought of Bert from Sesame Street being a serious pencil pushing INTJ is hilariously funny :laughing:! Thanks.

Personally I do not see myself/type/traits in Walt at all. He really does strike me as more of an ISTJ. If you compare the functional differences between the two (ST introverted Sensing/extroverted Thinking vs NF introverted Intuition/extrovert Feeling) you'll see what I mean.

INFJ - 




ISTJ -


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

jeffbobs said:


> Yeah sorry for the rant
> 
> I didn't really take into account anime. Althou it is because i have an aversion to typing anime characters. i believe its like trying to type Sherlock Holmes. the character of sherlock holmes is basically "amazingly genius thinker, has a problem with his feels, isolated loner. knows and observes everything, daydreamer, polymath"
> 
> ...


Anime often uses tropes and a lot of their characters seem to be built around those types, I think a lot of them are built around their ideals for example I can see the Bakemonogatari series as being wish fulfilment for INFPs as the main character seems to come off as an idealized one and his initial love interest came off as an ENFJ (Hanekawa) but he ended up with an ENTJ (Senjogahara) but Oshino I would say is an INTP. 

Gintoki from Gintama I would say is a great example of an INTP at least in anime.

INFJs seem to be rather common with anime probably because it looks more into their thoughts yet it seems more of a rarer type with live action. I don't see Walt as an INFJ either, he seems more like an INTJ who held back his arrogance till now. Dexter also gets called an INFJ though I think he's more of an ISTJ.


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes! I agree. I've noticed in movies the protagonist is usually a NF, but on TV Shows they're SP types (it speeds along the action to fit in one half hour, you know? Haha!)
I keep a list of character personality types for the movies/tv shows I watch as well as books I read and I've found ISFJ to be the least likely.  And it interesting that all of you have picked up on that!
NTs are clinically known for being the evil villain.. but when they're main characters its the best!

For Disney movies the princes/men are often ENFP (Tarzan, Aladdin, Peter Pan, Prince Eric, Hercules..) while the Princesses are often INFJ. Which is interesting because in my observations the mirror type ENFP/INFJ are magic around each other!  There are only one or two princesses that aren't NF


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

firedell said:


> I say female NTJ's are hard to find in fiction, especially ones that aren't the villain.


Believe it or not, but Meg from Disneys Hercules is an INTJ! Whoo! Representation!


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> Dr. Watson (from Sherlock Holmes) is an excellent ISFJ in fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've come to discover in reading the Sherlock Holmes series that Watson is an INFJ. Sherlock is most certainly a ENTP at its genius best, and Watson (with what would be his primary Ni) can, and willingly does, think alongside Sherlocks in his findings. Watson is a thoughtful man, who enjoys reading and writing (an intuitive expression), and if he were an ISFJ he would not be able to handle Sherlocks quick assumptions (*AT ALL*). It may sound silly, but Watson and Sherlocks interactions sound very much like my INFJ mothers and ENTP fathers interactions. Alas, folks seem to view them that way.
Plus, ENTP's (especially one like Sherlock!) don't attach their affections to nearly anyone except (more commonly) the rare INxJ type. Reason? They're mysterious (since they don't instinctively talk about themselves!) and have Ni as their foremost function. Therefore, it does not surprise me that Sherlock would attach his loyalty to a INFJ Watson.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

sidekicklover22 said:


> Believe it or not, but Meg from Disneys Hercules is an INTJ! Whoo! Representation!


She was the villian though wasn't she?  Eventually she was redeemed but she was originally the villian?


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> I think there is a huge lack of INTP's in tv and film. But i tend to think you are very limited in what you can do with an INTP personality. Usually the uncaring calculated loner who has secrets that are slowly revealed thru the script or book...and always pushes people away when they get too close


instead of making the intp exist in the physical world, I think it'd be cool to have an intp main character where the whole show is based purely in their head, maybe


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

You Sir Name said:


> instead of making the intp exist in the physical world, I think it'd be cool to have an intp main character where the whole show is based purely in their head, maybe


That is a wonderful idea  I think Simon Amstell's comedy is a bit like that, and by extension Grandma's house, but less so.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

sidekicklover22 said:


> Believe it or not, but Meg from Disneys Hercules is an INTJ! Whoo! Representation!



ISTP. No way is she an Ni dom.


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

BlueSeven said:


> She was the villian though wasn't she?  Eventually she was redeemed but she was originally the villian?


Oh my! Meg was the main love interest! Have you gotten the chance to watch Disneys Hercules?

Link to the movie! Hercules.flv | PutLocker
You just have to hit the button "Continue as free user"
No worries, I wouldn't fool or side sweep you, I've used this free video before.


----------



## mythirl (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the female XNTP (ENTP particularly) is the least represented character I've had a real hard time finding any. 

I also think ISFPs, and (non villian) XNTJ a also rare


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

BlueSeven said:


> She was the villian though wasn't she?  Eventually she was redeemed but she was originally the villian?


Oh my! Meg was the main love interest! Have you gotten the chance to watch Disneys Hercules?

Link to the movie! Hercules.flv | PutLocker
You just have to hit the button "Continue as free user"
No worries, I wouldn't fool or side sweep you, I've used this free video before.


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

firedell said:


> ISTP. No way is she an Ni dom.


I'll take you up on your theory by re-watching the movie! Because I see where you're coming from
But Meg is extremely strategic. My ultimate conformation was asking my INTJ girl bff if she thought Meg was an INTJ and she agreed. I wont make that certain, I always thought something was off about deciding she was an INTJ


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

mythirl said:


> I think the female XNTP (ENTP particularly) is the least represented character I've had a real hard time finding any.
> 
> I also think ISFPs, and (non villian) XNTJ a also rare


Ooh! Watch the Brothers Bloom! (AMAZING, BEAUTIFUL MOVIE!) The main character girl, Penelope, is an ENTP! 
Trailer: 



I'm actually not too fond of the trailer, But on Youtube you can watch the full opening clip of the movie (AND SEE HOW FANTASTIC IT IS!  ) Here it is:


----------



## mythirl (Jul 4, 2012)

sidekicklover22 said:


> Ooh! Watch the Brothers Bloom! (AMAZING, BEAUTIFUL MOVIE!) The main character girl, Penelope, is an ENTP!
> Trailer:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you this movie is awesome, I love Penelope :3


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

ISFJ's are never anything more than sidekicks. Wah :c


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

QrivaN said:


> Anybody else having a hard time thinking of ISFPs, or do I just really stink at typing people?


I suspect that Harry Potter is.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

Cassieopeia said:


> ISFJ's are never anything more than sidekicks. Wah :c


Totally agree. I set myself a challenge to write a book where the main character is an ISFJ with all our flaws but also our strengths. I am about 1/4 of the way through. It's an interesting exercise, trying to make her engaging enough that other people will find her interesting.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

sts06 said:


> Totally agree. I set myself a challenge to write a book where the main character is an ISFJ with all our flaws but also our strengths. I am about 1/4 of the way through. It's an interesting exercise, trying to make her engaging enough that other people will find her interesting.


That's awesome! If it gets published, I'd love to read it!

I want to write a book as well but an autobiography, and the main character would obviously be an ISFJ. People tell me I should write a book about my hospital experiences or it should be a movie because I "inspire" them and they think I could inspire a lot of people. It feels nice... but I feel like a book with an ISFJ "hero" would be a nice edition to literature.  It's different! I just have trouble knowing where to start...


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

Cassieopeia said:


> That's awesome! If it gets published, I'd love to read it!
> 
> I want to write a book as well but an autobiography, and the main character would obviously be an ISFJ. People tell me I should write a book about my hospital experiences or it should be a movie because I "inspire" them and they think I could inspire a lot of people. It feels nice. I've even had people tell me that I'm their "hero", which is actually humbling... but I feel like a book with an ISFJ "hero" would be a nice edition to literature.  It's different! I just have trouble knowing where to start...


I'm not sure if it would ever get published because it's very much a 'slice of life' story, rather than something with a proper plot as such. It's based on the woman and a few of her friends and co-workers as they deal with a natural disaster and its aftermath (which, yes, is something of self-therapy for me - I get to sort of write about my experiences without it being _really_ about me). There is a plot it's hung around, but it's not the main driver of the story, which is more the personalities and how they each deal with what happened. I have just read The Casual Vacancy which is also slice of life and it gives me some ideas on how to go about that.

It sounds like your story could be really interesting. You should definitely try to get your thoughts down on paper (or computer) to see how you feel about actually writing it all out.


----------

